# Weird Platies...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So I have had these platies (and molly tank mates) for a few months now, they have all been healthy and friendly.
Well about two days ago all the Platies have started acting weird. They do not come up to eat in the morning (which they used to all zoom right up). The few that eat have to run into the glass a few times then they only eat the flakes that land on the bottom. And all day they do not come out of hiding, they are also suddenly afraid of me.
I have in the tank 4 adult Platy (1 male 3 females), 2 Platy fry, 1 adult Molly, and 1 Molly fry. Both male and female Platy are acting like this, so are the babies, which previously were never afraid of me nor hid at feeding time. They do not even like treats anymore (I give them shrimp pellets, frozen bloodworms, and algae flakes).
The Molly and her fry are the only ones still acting like themselves. I have changed nothing about the tank or it's care. (feed the same time and amount, siphon on the same days, no new decor, ect.)

Just curious if anyone knew why they might be like this and if I should be concerned.


----------

